# NatuRose vs. Paprika



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry if there is a post that goes into this, but I couldn't find anything comparing the two. I was just wondering what the main differnces would betweem using NatuRose vs. Paprika. Obviously paprika is a lot easier to find, but is it worth it to spend the extra money to buy (and ship) NatuRose? Hopefully some of you veterans on this site will be able to weigh in on this.
Thanks.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I know people are having trouble finding it recently, but it's available from Ken's Fish. http://www.kensfish.com/kensspecialtyfood.html

That's all I can add.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I've seen it for sale a few places. I just want to know if paprika works just as well, or if it really is worth buy NatuRose and paying to ship it.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Astaxanthin is the ingredient in Naturose that colors up reds, paprika colors up more yellows. Repashy products Calcium plus ICB and SuperPig contain astaxanthin


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Astaxanthin is the ingredient in Naturose that colors up reds, paprika colors up more yellows. Repashy products Calcium plus ICB and SuperPig contain astaxanthin


I mainly want it for my citronellas. Since they're yellow would you say just go with the paprika?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess it depends, are they fading? My only frogs with yellow are histrionicus and I use Repashy Calcium plus ICB in my rotation for it's nutrition factor, they definitely still got yellow


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I like Naturose, but recently started using the Repashy Calcium plus ICB, and my gut feeling is there is enough different cartenoids in that stuff to make it an all in one supplement (does both color enhancement and nutrition all in one).
When you see what a dusting of the powder looks like when it gets wet, you would see what I'm talking about.

More on the line with the original Q:
I used paprika before using naturose, the results of the naturose are much more noticable.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> I guess it depends, are they fading? My only frogs with yellow are histrionicus and I use Repashy Calcium plus ICB in my rotation for it's nutrition factor, they definitely still got yellow


I just got them in the mail on Tuesday. I thought they were dead when I got them cause it was so cold, but once they warmed up they sarted moving and eating a little bit. The thing is they look really pale and I don't know if thats because of the stress they just went through or if they need the coloring supplement. They do look pretty pale yellow though.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well you kind of answered your own question there, the most important thing is to make sure they recover, and in the process see if they color up, I would recommend the Calcium plus ICB anyway, kind of makes Naturose obsolete for frogs, unless for some reason you feel like trying it


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Animals like herps and birds can draw on thier carotenoid stores to some extent to help with immune response which can cause a loss of coloration. 

Ed


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Leidig said:


> Sorry if there is a post that goes into this, but I couldn't find anything comparing the two. I was just wondering what the main differnces would betweem using NatuRose vs. Paprika. Obviously paprika is a lot easier to find, but is it worth it to spend the extra money to buy (and ship) NatuRose? Hopefully some of you veterans on this site will be able to weigh in on this.
> Thanks.


Sorry Leidig, I just got a shipment from Dart Frog Depot yesterday with Natrose. I ordered with Chris I could have easily ordered it for ya and saved shipment fees. I know Chris had one of his buddy's using Paprika and switched to NatuRose. I've been told that you see much better results with the NatuRose than with Paprika. Hope this helps?


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

laylow said:


> Sorry Leidig, I just got a shipment from Dart Frog Depot yesterday with Natrose. I ordered with Chris I could have easily ordered it for ya and saved shipment fees. I know Chris had one of his buddy's using Paprika and switched to NatuRose. I've been told that you see much better results with the NatuRose than with Paprika. Hope this helps?


Yeah, it does. Thanks. I think I'll try it.


----------

